# Wstępne zwarcie krtaniowe na początku wyrazów



## jasio

Witam,

Mam pytanie do osób używających polskiego od dziecka: czy gdy wymawiacie słowo zaczynające się od samogłoski, to zaczynacie od razu emisję dźwięku samogłoski czy zaczynacie od zwarcia krtaniowego? Jak to wygląda podczas wymowy słów izolowanych? W zdaniu jeżeli poprzedzające słowo kończy się spółgłoską? W zdaniu, jeżeli poprzedzające słowo kończy się samogłoską? Na początku zdania? Jak się mówi powoli i starannie albo szybko? Np. "Ewa chce spać", "Nie widziałem Ewy", "Nie widziała Ewy"...

Zwarcie krtaniowe (Zwarcie krtaniowe – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia) to takie "pyknięcie" w gardle jak się mówi np. "nie-e", "nie-efektywny" w przeciwieństwie do przeciągłego "nieee". W szkołach - może oprócz lingwistycznych - raczej o tym nie uczą, więc większość osób, z którymi rozmawiałem nawet nie wie, że coś takiego istnieje. Dlatego jestem ciekaw Waszych spostrzeżeń. Prosiłbym też o informację, skąd jesteście - region, dialekt rodzimy - na wypadek, gdyby wyniki były od tego zależne. 

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## ornityna

W języku polskim zwarcie krtaniowe jest nieobowiązkowe na początku słów. Przed pauzą (przynajmniej u mnie) prawie zawsze występuje, w środku zdań prawie nigdy.
[G]ewa, brat ewy, do ewy, gdzie symbolem G oznaczyłem zwarcie.


----------



## Gochna

Łódź.

1. Pamiętam na zajęciach z języka polskiego kiedy były omawiane spółgłoski dźwięczne i bezdźwięczne miałam kłopot z wysłyszeniem klasycznego "bra-d-ojca", bo u mnie to był (i jest) "brat-zwarcie krtaniowe-ojca". Na studiach jeden wykładowca zwracał mi uwagę na hiperpoprawność w wymowie słowa "jabłko" - zamiast "japko", więc chyba mam skłonność do mówienia tak jak piszę.

2. Wydaje mi się, że zaczynam zdanie od zwarcia krtaniowego jeśli jest samogłoska, bez względu na to czy mówię szybko czy staram się artykułować.


----------



## jasio

ornityna said:


> W języku polskim zwarcie krtaniowe jest nieobowiązkowe na początku słów. Przed pauzą (przynajmniej u mnie) prawie zawsze występuje, w środku zdań prawie nigdy.
> [G]ewa, brat ewy, do ewy, gdzie symbolem G oznaczyłem zwarcie.


Dzięki. 
Czyli mówisz "bratewy" i "doewy", czy tak? A z którego regionu pochodzisz?



Gochna said:


> Łódź.
> 
> 1. Pamiętam na zajęciach z języka polskiego kiedy były omawiane spółgłoski dźwięczne i bezdźwięczne miałam kłopot z wysłyszeniem klasycznego "bra-d-ojca", bo u mnie to był (i jest) "brat-zwarcie krtaniowe-ojca". Na studiach jeden wykładowca zwracał mi uwagę na hiperpoprawność w wymowie słowa "jabłko" - zamiast "japko", więc chyba mam skłonność do mówienia tak jak piszę.
> 
> 2. Wydaje mi się, że zaczynam zdanie od zwarcia krtaniowego jeśli jest samogłoska, bez względu na to czy mówię szybko czy staram się artykułować.


Dzięki.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Muszę przyznać, że postawienie pytania zaskoczyło mnie, ponieważ nigdy przedtem nie zastanawiałem się nad obecnością tego zjawiska w języku polskim. Po przeanalizowaniu własnej wymowy doszedłem do wniosku, że w moim przypadku rządzą tą wymową pewne nie do końca jeszcze uświadomione prawidłowości. Zauważyłem, że używam zwarcia głównie przed A i O, i to przede wszystkim po pauzie międzywyrazowej, gdzie muszę się przymusić, żeby zwarcia nie wymawiać, natomiast przed E, U oraz I występuje ono rzadziej. Przy wymawianiu wyrazów jednym ciągiem nie wymawiam zwarcia krtaniowego jeżeli nie ma tam pauzy.
Udźwięczniania spółgłosek między samogłoskami natomiast u siebie nie zauważyłem.


----------



## jasio

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi. 

Do zadania tego pytania sprowokowały mnie zjawiska zachodzące w językach romańskich (włoskim i hiszpańskim), z którymi mam ostatnio trochę do czynienia. 

W tych językach występuje zanik (elizja) albo zlewanie końcowej samogłoski wyrazu poprzedzającego z inicjalną samogłoską wyrazu następnego. Dotyczy to zwłaszcza rodzajników (np. "la amica" -> "l'amica"), ale nie tylko. We włoskim jest to bardzo wyraźne i jest zaznaczane w pisowni, w hiszpańskim jest mniej wyraźne, ale też zauważalne, choć w zasadzie w piśmie nie oddawane. Tymczasem po polsku czegoś takiego właściwie nie ma, nawet przy niespecjalnie wyraźnej wymowie - myślałem, że właśnie dzięki zwarciu krtaniowemu, ale to chyba nie to, skoro - jak piszecie - w ciągłych wypowiedziach go nie ma.

Włoska fonotaktyka ewidentnie lubi sylaby otwarte i jeżeli wyraz kończy się spógłoską (np. w zapożyczeniach albo podczas mówienia w języku obcym) Włosi mają tendencję do dodawania "szczątkowej" samogłoski (coś podobnego robi też Davy Jones w "Piratach").Zacząłem się więc zastanawiać, czy polska fonotaktyka przypadkiem nie wymaga, żeby słowa zaczynały się od spógłoski (a zwarcie krtaniowe jest spógłoską).
Jeszcze raz dziękuję.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Zacząłem się więc zastanawiać, czy polska fonotaktyka przypadkiem nie wymaga, żeby słowa zaczynały się od spógłoski (a zwarcie krtaniowe jest spógłoską).
> Jeszcze raz dziękuję.


Zwarcie krtaniowe jest osobną spógłoską, ale tylko w niektórych językach, na przykład w arabskim. W angielskim jest allofonem, a w polskim tylko obocznym zjawiskiem fonetycznym bez znaczenia leksykalnego (nie zmienia znaczenia wyrazu).


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Zwarcie krtaniowe jest osobną spógłoską, ale tylko w niektórych językach, na przykład w arabskim. W angielskim jest allofonem, a w polskim tylko obocznym zjawiskiem fonetycznym bez znaczenia leksykalnego (nie zmienia znaczenia wyrazu).


Ale ja nazwałem zwarcie krtaniowe "spógłoską" (Wikipedia nawet określa je mianem "bezdźwięcznej zwartej spółgłoski krtaniowej"), a nie "fonemem". ;-) Bo w języku polskim rzeczywiście, fonemem nie jest.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Ale ja nazwałem zwarcie krtaniowe "spógłoską" (Wikipedia nawet określa je mianem "bezdźwięcznej zwartej spółgłoski krtaniowej"), a nie "fonemem". ;-) Bo w języku polskim rzeczywiście, fonemem nie jest.


Ale Polacy nie uważają tego dźwięku za spółgłoskę, a nawet nie zauważają jego istnienia.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Ale Polacy nie uważają tego dźwięku za spółgłoskę,


Polacy - w sensie przeciętnych, a nawet wielu świadomych użytkowników języka - wiedzą o swoim języku niewiele więcej ponad to, czego nie udało im się zapomnieć od czasów szkolnych. Co nie przeszkadza im go używać i to z grubsza poprawnie. 



Ben Jamin said:


> a nawet nie zauważają jego istnienia.


Pełna zgoda. Dlatego opisałem, o co mi chodziło w sposób niemal obraźliwie detaliczny. :-D



jasio said:


> Zwarcie krtaniowe (Zwarcie krtaniowe – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia) to takie "pyknięcie" w gardle jak się mówi np. "nie-e", "nie-efektywny" w przeciwieństwie do przeciągłego "nieee". W szkołach - może oprócz lingwistycznych - raczej o tym nie uczą, więc większość osób, z którymi rozmawiałem nawet nie wie, że coś takiego istnieje.


----------



## Lorenc

I confess I was quite surprised by the existence of the glottal stop in Polish; for what it's worth, I can confirm its presence is sometimes mentioned in phonetic studies of Polish, although very briefly. For example, there is this description in E. Gussmann, The phonology of Polish, Oxford University Press (2007), (p. 24):
consider words which orthographically — and in conventional broad transcription — begin with a vowel. The expression _on i ona_ ‘he and she’ is normally transcribed [ɔn i ɔna] while in actual fact it should be either [ʔɔn ʔi ʔɔna], if a pause is made after every word, or [ʔɔn i ɔna] in connected speech, without pauses. The glottal stop seems to be the regular filler
of empty onsets in Polish.
This is all this book has to say on the glottal stop.

Another reference is found is the article 'B. Dunaj, Zasady wymowy polskiej, Język Polski 86, 161-172 (2006)'. He says:
Połączenie literowe AU występuje w kilkunastu wyrazach rodzimych (pomiędzy A i U przebiega w nich granica morfologiczna) i w wyrazach obcego pochodzenia. W wyrazach rodzimych połączenie to wymawiamy jako dwie samogłoski (*oddzielone zwarciem krtaniowym lub bez zwarcia*), np. na-uka, na-uczyć, na-uczyciel, na-uszniki, za-ufanie, za-ulek, za-uralski, za-uroczenie, za-usznik, za-uważalny, za-uważyć.
[...]
[W połączeniach] AO, AE, EO, OA, UA, DO wymawia się dwie samogłoski, np. aorta, kakao, aerozol, geografia, toaleta, aktualny, kontynuować. Drugą samogłoskę *może poprzedzać zwarcie krtaniowe* albo słaby element labialny.

There is also a brief reference in the book 'L. Canepari, Pronunce straniere dell’italiano.' (Foreign pronunciation of Italian) in the section on Polish speakers (which can be found here) he says (I translate into English):
Usually, word-initial vowels are preceeded by [ʔ]: e ora /e'o:ra/ -> [ʔe'ʔora]

I believe that a similar phenomenon is possible in Italian, at least with some speakers and in a certain, emphatic, staccato-like style of speech but it is an even more marginal phenomenon than in Polish. That said, I think Polish /ʔ/ is weaker and much less noticeable than in Arabic, e.g. in the word  عَرَبِيّ‎‎ ʻarabī , see wikipedia


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> I confess I was quite surprised by the existence of the glottal stop in Polish; for what it's worth, I can confirm it's presence is sometimes mentioned in phonetic studies of Polish, although very briefly.


It's a bit like Isla de Muerta, indeed: you have to know it's there to be able to find it. ;-) Like Ben Jamin wrote - and I fully agree - it's a phenomenon of little practical importance and with no phonemic value whatsoever. Although I'm sure that it influences articulation and its evolution.



Lorenc said:


> consider words which orthographically — and in conventional broad transcription — begin with a vowel. The expression _on i ona_ ‘he and she’ is normally transcribed [ɔn i ɔna] while in actual fact it should be either [ʔɔn ʔi ʔɔna], if a pause is made after every word, or [ʔɔn i ɔna] in connected speech, without pauses. The glottal stop seems to be the regular filler of empty onsets in Polish.
> This is all this book has to say on the glottal stop.


I would add, that [ʔɔn ʔi ʔɔna] sounds most thorough and emphatic to me. In fact, [ɔn i ɔna] is also possible in the middle of a phrase in connected speach. The most natural for me  though, is probably [ʔɔn ʔi ɔna] with the conjuction being marked. Please note however, that it's never pronounced like the English word "onion" - the "i" is always pronounced as a vowel, probably never like a consonant [y]. Actually, you may think of it as 'mia', 'Maria', etc. in Italian, except that its unaccented. Actually, typically  both in "on i ona" and "ona i on" the o's receive accents, while 'i' is almost never accented (it may receive a phrase accent in certain situations).



Lorenc said:


> Another reference is found is the article 'B. Dunaj, Zasady wymowy polskiej, Język Polski 86, 161-172 (2006)'. He says:
> Połączenie literowe AU występuje w kilkunastu wyrazach rodzimych (pomiędzy A i U przebiega w nich granica morfologiczna) i w wyrazach obcego pochodzenia. W wyrazach rodzimych połączenie to wymawiamy jako dwie samogłoski (*oddzielone zwarciem krtaniowym lub bez zwarcia*), np. na-uka, na-uczyć, na-uczyciel, na-uszniki, za-ufanie, za-ulek, za-uralski, za-uroczenie, za-usznik, za-uważalny, za-uważyć.


As a side note I would add that whether the glottal stop is there or not (actually I do not use it in these particular words), in the native words the 'u' sound is always articulated as a vowel. It's most audiable in nauka, where it is also accented ([naˈuka]), but also in the other examples (like zauważyć: [ˌzauˈvaʒɨʨ̑]) 'u' is a vowel. On the other hand, in loanwards, like "auto" and its derivatives, the 'u' is typically pronounced as a consonant [w] ([ˈawtɔ]).



Lorenc said:


> There is also a brief reference in the book 'L. Canepari, Pronunce straniere dell’italiano.' (Foreign pronunciation of Italian) in the section on Polish speakers (which can be found here) he says (I translate into English):
> Usually, word-initial vowels are preceeded by [ʔ]: e ora /e'o:ra/ -> [ʔe'ʔora]


Indeed, when I compared my (beginner's though) pronunciation with that of the native speakers, I noticed that I always begin the words with the glottal stop and tend to clearly separate words, while the Italians tend to glue them all together, lose final vowels, etc., even when they speak slowly. Of course, I refer to situations when the terminating vowel meets the initial vowel. 



Lorenc said:


> I think Polish /ʔ/ is weaker and much less noticeable than in Arabic, e.g. in the word  عَرَبِيّ‎‎ ʻarabī , see wikipedia


You're in better position than me to judge it in this particular situation, but it's only natural if it is a phoneme in Arabic.


----------



## Lorenc

jasio said:


> It's a bit like Isla de Muerta, indeed: you have to know it's there to be able to find it. ;-) Like Ben Jamin wrote - and I fully agree - it's a phenomenon of little practical importance and with no phonemic value whatsoever. Although I'm sure that it influences articulation and its evolution.



Yes, that's a very apt comparison  Nevertheless now that I'm aware of it I can hear [ʔ] fairly often. It is noticable in the speech of Poles speaking Italian, either at the beginning of sentences or between vowels. For example, I've noticed a Pole pronunced the Italian name Paolo as [pa'ʔɔlɔ] instead of ['paɔlo]. It's not a big deal of course, but it's there if you listen carefully. I wonder if having [ʔ] in one's repertoire of fones makes it easier for Poles to produce [ʔ] in English, at least when it's at the beginning of a word, e.g. actor ['ʔaktə]



jasio said:


> As a side note I would add that whether the glottal stop is there or not (actually I do not use it in these particular words), in the native words the 'u' sound is always articulated as a vowel. It's most audiable in nauka, where it is also accented ([naˈuka]), but also in the other examples (like zauważyć: [ˌzauˈvaʒɨʨ̑]) 'u' is a vowel. On the other hand, in loanwards, like "auto" and its derivatives, the 'u' is typically pronounced as a consonant [w] ([ˈawtɔ]).



Yes, this is what the article by Dunaj also says. By the way, that article represents the views of a special committee (Komisja Kultury Języka  Komitetu Językoznawstwa Polskiej Akademii Nauki) and should therefore be very authoritative. Nevertheless it reports that
[wymowy z `ł' zamiast `u'] szczególnie częste w wyrazach _załważyć_, _załważać_, _załważalny_, też _nałka_. Wymowę taką mimo jej rozpowszechnienia ocenia się jako niepoprawną.
I had a listen at the pronunciation of nauka on forvo. There are three recorndings; the first, by user Sanma, is (IMHO) ['naʔuka]. The second, by user gorniak, is [na'uka]. The third, by user vrubble, is ['nawka]. So three people, three pronunciations 
Concerning _nauka_, it has also been suggested to me that both pronunciation (/na'uka/ and /'nawka/) are correct but have different meanings: /'nawka/ is `science' (physics, biology etc.) while /na'uka/ is `learning, study'. What do you think?


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Yes, that's a very apt comparison  Nevertheless now that I'm aware of it I can hear [ʔ] fairly often.


You see? ;-)



Lorenc said:


> It is noticable in the speech of Poles speaking Italian, either at the beginning of sentences or between vowels. For example, I've noticed a Pole pronunced the Italian name Paolo as [pa'ʔɔlɔ] instead of ['paɔlo]. It's not a big deal of course, but it's there if you listen carefully. I wonder if having [ʔ] in one's repertoire of fones makes it easier for Poles to produce [ʔ] in English, at least when it's at the beginning of a word, e.g. actor ['ʔaktə]


For us using the glottal stop is so natural that we even do not notice it and it's hard for us to get rid of it if it's unnecessary. We pronounce ['ʔ] in ['ʔaktə] naturally, without even thinking, because it's a part of our way of speaking - just like many italians add a semivowel at the and of foreign words terminated at a consonant. The glottal stop in [pa'ʔɔlɔ] may be a symptom of a hypercorectness, especially if the speakers' native pronunciation features glottal stop between vowels in Polish as well ([a'ʔɔrta] vs. [a'orta]): for our ear some phenomenons in Italian - like elision or some vocal shifts - sound like a careless speach, which we attempt to avoid especially when speaking a foreign language. Normally we do not have problems with producing smooth transitions between vowels though, so perhaps noone has ever told the guy how the name should be properly pronounced.



Lorenc said:


> Nevertheless it reports that
> [wymowy z `ł' zamiast `u'] szczególnie częste w wyrazach załważyć, załważać, załważalny, też nałka. Wymowę taką mimo jej rozpowszechnienia ocenia się jako niepoprawną.


Another example of fighting the careless speach. ;-) It's indeed a significant pressure.



Lorenc said:


> Concerning _nauka_, it has also been suggested to me that both pronunciation (/na'uka/ and /'nawka/) are correct but have different meanings: /'nawka/ is `science' (physics, biology etc.) while /na'uka/ is `learning, study'. What do you think?


I wanted to write that I had never heard such a theory, but I googled and found posts where people claimed that they had observed this differentiation indeed. ;-) But it was mentioned as an observation in the media rather than a dictionary rule.

Personally, I do not think the interpretation you had been suggested is real. Unlike many other languages, including some in the Slavic family, Polish has a very regular scheme of accenting words. By the rule, almost always penultimate syllable is accented. There are also several regular rules by which other syllables may be accented (ultimate, antepenultimate or preantepenultimate), and just a handful of exceptions where the specific accent rule cannot be identified. This leaves virtually no room for accent being a phonologically relevant feature. I seem to recall to have encountered an example of a phrase where the same string of spoken syllables had different meanings depending on accents, but it was a result of shifting word boundaries, rather then shifting the accents alone.

Also, Polish ortography is very regular compared to many Western languages, and leaves little room for interpretation and guesswork. There are exceptions, of course, but typically, when you see a written word, you have a chance close to 100 percent to decrypt proper pronunciation just by applying a handful of simple rules (it's the other direction, writing, which can be troublesome sometimes, but it's still more regular and simplier than English, German or French).

The impression which was suggested to you as a possible distinction may come from a few phenomenons taken together:

loanwords with -yka/-ika suffix, typically loaned from Greek origin through Latin (fizyka, matematyka, organika, krytyka, muzyka, etc.) should be accented on the antepenultimate syllable,
"nauka" is a native word and hence should be accented on the penultimate, but many people (including myself, btw), mislead by the rule above, hypercorrectly use antepenultimate accent; this is so common that it has been accepted as a possible variant despite the etymology
people attempt to get rid of troublesome irregularities, and improperly apply regular, penultimate accent wherever they can; I permanently struggle with my son, who keeps bringing improper accent of -yka/-ika words from the school,
Consequently, common people may use the correct [na'uka] pronunciation more often (along with improper [fi'zyka], [matema'tyka], [mu'zyka], etc), while the thoroughly educated people may tend to use the acceptable ['nauka] pronunciation, and correct ['fizyka], [mate'matyka], ['muzyka], etc. And although the teaching and learning are topics for everybody, science typically is the topic for the latter.


----------

